

Why Can’t We Just Be Happy For Each Other? - misiti3780
https://medium.com/better-humans/372275d6e9fd

======
cafard
We can. I am often happy are for others. If you are my friend, I had much
rather hear about your successes than your failures. If I don't care for you,
your successes will get at worst a smirk, more commonly a shrug.

And I really don't think this attitude is unusual.

